# Is there a simple route to a DIY soundbar?



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey guys first time posting to this room at our wonderful DIY site, got a little problem going on that I'm hoping someone can help me solve.

Sound I built myself some front surround replacements for my Sherwood here at home. Used some Dayton 5" references and a Vifa tweet stuffed in 1/2" birch and stained it,and I really do love it. Well turns out my sister did too. She had been bugging me for the longest, and just when I was giving in, she heard a friends soundbar, and now wants that. I'm completely up to the challenge of building it, but she has another issue. She has no home audio system what so ever. And she's being awfully pig headed on just a soundbar, nothing else.....because that's what the friend has. 

Is there a way for me to pull this off without a audio system? She really doesn't want a surround system, just a somewhat full range soundbar? Is this possible? I can do the crossover network......out of her pocket, but I'm lost on a source.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

You could buy a sound bar, paint it a different color, and give it to her - that's easy?

By source I assume you're talking about amplification - source would be the audio from HDMI/DVD player, no? I think there are home audio forums that have a few build logs of sound bars... something I want to do as well.

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...pv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=diy soundbar home audio forum

I was thinking of my Infinity EMIT-R tweeters in the middle, surrounded by 2 3"/3.5" full ranges per side probably Tang Band or Dayton, and flanked by 5 1/4" subs... but that'd get a little (a lotta) big, haha. But I was gonna use my receiver for amplification. Those soundbars have mini amps in them/ processors. Gotta have that in 'em.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Strangely enough I was looking into something very similar. I am really considering these: https://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/overnightsensationmtm

You might be able to build 3 of these into a soundbar? Might be a little bigger than she wants though. 

Designs could also use the 3" HiVi as full-ranges but you may still need some kind of correction circuit.


----------

